# My first night snapshots



## Zach99

On the past few nights, I decided to take my camera and tripod out for a spin. I thought I'd share a few of my pictures, not only because I think they're cool, but for some advice on night photography. As you can see, I exposed the film for a bit too long, reducing the quality of the images, but like the title says, these are my first attempts.


----------



## SpunkyKid

I like the first and third a lot. The first looks like it's aged and it has this look about it that I find appealing. 
The third, I think has some interesting line in it that makes it look cool.
The second has what looks like some finger print smudges but that's probably from the scanner, it's a little distracting but I still like the lighting and how it's angled.


----------



## ziggo

I really like the second one as the colours are a bit strange.


----------

